
Email encryption for everyone via fsf - cdgsfe
https://u.fsf.org/zb
======
andreasgonewild
Or let someone else ([https://github.com/andreas-gone-
wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis)) do it for you.

